# Aggressive Foster Dog? Euthanasia?



## BreezyWay (May 2, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm hoping to get some opinions/advice on what I feel is a difficult situation. 

This past December I was driving back from FL to NC after my Grandfather's funeral and was almost home when a pack of Lab mixes ran out in front of me. They were all lingering on the side of the road and so I got out to check on them. They were all starved and clearly neglected but very friendly and jumped right in my vehicle. We looked for an owner to no avail.

Unable to take them home with me, I called the one person I knew who did dog rescue. We came up with a plan but they would have to go to the shelter first for stray hold. I was promised the main rescue here would pull them when stray hold was up. 
Needless to say, I got a call after the holidays stating the rescue was not going to pull (over some personal differences - who let's dogs die simply because 2 people can't get along?). So the shelter was going to have to euthanize all of them because they were shy (they weren't when I dropped them off). Thankfully, the shelter was willing to let me take them.

Honestly, I was way in over my head at this point and it would get far worse before it got better. Unfortunately, all tested positive for heartworms. I just want to add here that I'm in no way equipped for dog rescue nor am I affiliated with a rescue group. However, I did my best. I raised money for them (this was like pulling teeth), got them fully vetted and spent 4 months trying to get them all adopted out. Four of the dogs have acclimated well in their adoptive homes and the new owners are thrilled with them. The last one is the smallest at only 38 lbs and a bit hyperactive but very sweet. I've not really had any problems with her in my home other than her playing too rough (lots of growling, hanging on necks, biting). She only did that with her pack mates and they just outright ignored her. After they were all adopted, that stopped as she doesn't play with our shihtzu or my large 80 lb dog. We started training her in some basic agility to give her something to do (using some old equipment my own dog wanted nothing to do with) and she seemed to enjoy it.
I did adopt her out to what I thought was a great home but they brought her back in one day stating she growled at the husband and lunged. I was alarmed at hearing that as she had never done such a thing in my home. After that, I took her out to socialize her more often and asked random people to give her treats. I even invited people to my home and other than acting a bit shy at first, she was completely fine and turned into her goofy love bug self. So I thought it was just a fluke or the adoptive home was over reacting; I adopted her out to an even better home this time.
Unfortunately, I was notified they would have to bring her back last night. Apparently she has become destructive even in her kennel (again, not an issue I've had with her). She has also been growling at dogs and owners and according to the adopter, just acting aggressive overall. In their home she is a sweet love bug aside from being destructive but outside of it, she is a terror (or so I've been told). I will be getting her back today but I'm betting she will be completely fine here and when I take her out and about myself.

However, I don't know if I should adopt her out again. I've not seen her do any of these things but now 2 times she's had a change in personality in adoptive homes. What if the 3rd time, something goes wrong and someone gets bitten.

I unfortunately no longer have time on my side. I am in a mid move and broke as moving is expensive. I don't even know how to fix her problem if she's not exhibiting it around me. Keeping her is not an option either as I simply don't have the funds for an additional pet.

I have no clue what to do. At the beginning of this mess and even during, I've contacted several rescue groups and trainers to no avail. 
I know this dog has a lot of potential and will make a great dog for someone who can work with her. However, how does one even find a home like that. I'm not sure It would even be responsible to adopt her out again. 

I am wondering if euthanasia is the responsible option here?
I don't want to do it; I would love to get her some place where they could actually work with her, but that is unlikely to happen. Euthanizing a perfectly healthy animal is totally against what I've always believed in but what are my other options?


----------



## Beta Man (Apr 2, 2015)

I would adopt out again. Maybe those people exaggerated, or perhaps they wanted to get playfull too soon and the dog reacted in fear, or who knows.... 1 day isn't very long.  

Give it another shot (no pun intended!)


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

It sounds like she was just stressed, and perhaps the people you adopted her out to didn't know how to handle it properly. 

You might try adopting her out to a family with no other dogs or kids. And I'd try very slow introductions. Have the people come over to your house a few times for an hour or so. Have them ignore her and just give her treats. I'd probably do this 4 or 5 times before releasing her to them. That way when she goes to their home, she knows them and isn't completely overwhelmed. When they take her home, maybe go with them to her new house for a while to help her settle in. Give them explicit instructions to just leave her be and let her chill for a few days, maybe even a week or two.

Euthanizing her seems like the nuclear option. 

I will say though, if you do decide to adopt her out again (and please do), you need to tell the new owners about her previous history in other homes. Be very clear about what happened. You may be legally liable if something happens and you didn't tell them beforehand.


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow, I really admire you for doing your best by all these homeless dogs! You adopted all the others out sucessfully and that's amazing. I like what Chimunga had to say about being honest with the next adoption and just to have them give the dog some space the first few days. Try contacting the rescue organizations again. You never know, perhaps their situation has changed in terms of available wspace for a new dog. Good luck!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I think you need to reevaluate what makes a "great" adoptive home in this case. I know my dog, who is awesome don't get me wrong, would have done very poorly in a lot of homes. Those homes wouldn't be bad, just not for him.

For this dog, you need a home without children under 12, and people who lead a fairly quiet life, who have patience and knowledge of working with fearful dogs. By "fairly quiet", I don't mean "lives in the middle of nowhere and never gets guests", I mean doesn't have a constant stream of people in and out, doesn't host weekly parties, dinners or get togethers, doesn't have small children in and out every day, etc. Occasional visitors, dinners, etc. are fine, the dog can be put away in quiet room for the duration. But you need someone who understands to do that.

They need to be committed to positive training, no Cesar Milan, no pack theory, no special collars, nothing. Fearful dogs need positive training like a starving man needs food. Anyone who doens't understand the principals of positive training or who talks about "pack leader" "alpha" or "dominance" doesn't need this dog.

For what it's worth, that's why I was chosen for my dog. I'm not unusual, my life isn't unusual. Kabota has become a confident, even bold, dog and does very well in an urban setting these days.


----------



## TheDawgHaus (May 18, 2015)

I admire you so much for what you have done with these dogs! You are a conpassionate very caring person. 

I understand your situation, you are in over your head with this dog and looks like a new home will be difficult and maybe impossible to find. I think the decision is up to you. 

I think when we die we are finally at peace and our souls move on to an after life. Not heaven or hell like most people believe in, I don't believe we are punished for our beliefs. I do believe that we go to a better place when we cross over, even dogs.

You saved 5 dogs and went above and beyond what most people would do so clearly your heart is in the right place.


----------



## BreezyWay (May 2, 2015)

I apologize for the long overdue update! I've been working hard on a solution for this girl. I contacted the original person I had contacted when I first found the dogs, again. He was the one that promised the rescue he volunteered with would pull the dogs from the shelter. As I mentioned before they did not over personal issues even though they had said they would take the dogs, so my contact cut ties with them. Well when I contacted him again recently to tell him what was going on, he informed me he had mended things with the rescue group. So he managed to arrange to get her into the rescue where she was supposed to go to an experienced foster home and have time with a trainer. Indeed, I met the fosters for the group yesterday and I sent the dog along with them with the promise that she would be worked with extensively. Well I got word that not even after having her for a full 24 hours the group adopted her out. She wasn't worked with or even evaluated at all. I'm a bit peeved honestly but not surprised. I was willing to give this group a second chance but I guess I was wrong. This is a group known for 'rescuing' cream of the croup dogs and only taking in very desirable dogs. They are a large well known, successful group but I've never seen them take on animals that are normally passed by/more likely to be euthanized. So I thought perhaps I was wrong since they were willing to take on this girl and promised to go over and beyond with her. But it seems that they have just flipped her quickly for an adoption fee despite not spending anything on her (all her vetting was done (around $500) and I sent supplies and food). Honestly, I could have easily gotten her adopted again as she had a lot of interest but I was worried about adopting her out without her getting some help for her issues. This is why I agreed to send her to this group as she was supposed to be receiving professional and experienced help. I just really hope that this home is the right fit for her and it doesn't end badly for her and she keeps getting passed around. I thought I was making the right choice but now I feel guilty and worried. 
Thank you everyone for your advice and well wishes. I think next time, if I'm ever in this situation again, I will just raise money (somehow, someway) to hire a trainer myself or send the dog to a rehab facility before adopting it out myself.


----------

